# Авиация > Матчасть >  ?Неизвестная модификация Ми-8/17?

## AC

Что это?
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1028258/L/
Постановщик помех? Какой?
Или это уже что-то несоветское и нероссийское?

----------


## An-Z

Конечно, постановщик помех без антены.. скорее всего "разоружённый" и конечно советского производства, если не сильно ошибаюсь Ми-8МТПБ "Бизон". болгарских ВВСов...

----------


## AC

> Конечно, постановщик помех без антены.. скорее всего "разоружённый" и конечно советского производства, если не сильно ошибаюсь Ми-8МТПБ "Бизон". болгарских ВВСов...


Да, похоже, они его раскурочили... Странно, что не демонтирована антенна на хвостовой балке.
А какие типы вертолетов РЭБ марки "Ми" продолжают эксплуатировать в РФ и за рубежом? Как много их осталось? Есть ли у кого фото?
Тема, по-моему, не менее интересная, чем калибровщики Ан-24КПА и т.п.
Ведь постановщики -- редкие "звери".

----------


## Foxbat

Вот, как у нас их эксплуатируют.;)

----------


## AC

> Вот, как у нас их эксплуатируют.;)


Это Кубинка?

----------


## sss

да, Кубинка
бывшие машины из Алабино и Сызрани
осталось их немного - по большей части не в составе овэ РЭБ (как раньше) а в отбвп
кстати, в журнале История Авиации №25 была первая часть статьи Сергея Бурдина про РЭБовские Ми-8

----------


## sss

заодно хочу спросить - кто-нить знает, что это такое?
http://www.aviaforum.ru/viewtopic.ph...hlight=%EC%E88

----------


## AC

> заодно хочу спросить - кто-нить знает, что это такое?
> http://www.aviaforum.ru/viewtopic.ph...hlight=%EC%E88


Это Ми-8АМТШ, доработанный под применение ПТУР "Атака":
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/ah/mi8atmsh.html
Об этом говорит характерный бульбовидный обтекатель ее антенны управления на носу (как у Ми-28). Почему у него два шарика ГОЭСов не знаю. М.б. действительно разведены обнаружительный и прицельный каналы. 
Кстати, можно у An-Z поинтересоваться. Я помню у него был фоторепортаж про полет Ка-226 на какие-то показательные учения что-ли на Северо-Западе РФ. Так вот в паре с Ка летала такая милевская машина, только в желтом камуфле.

----------


## AC

> да, Кубинка
> бывшие машины из Алабино и Сызрани
> осталось их немного - по большей части не в составе овэ РЭБ (как раньше) а в отбвп
> кстати, в журнале История Авиации №25 была первая часть статьи Сергея Бурдина про РЭБовские Ми-8


Овэ рэб, если мне память не изменяет, пока все-таки еще остались, по крайней мере, в составе МВО, СКВО и ЛенВО.
А номер ИА со статьей про РЭБовские Ми-8 у меня есть. Читал.

----------


## sss

> Это Ми-8АМТШ, доработанный под применение ПТУР "Атака"
> ... Почему у него два шарика ГОЭСов не знаю. М.б. действительно разведены обнаружительный и прицельный каналы.


так собссно, как раз и вопрос-то - поскольку он от АМТШ отличается, то сохранилось ли обозначение? может, его еще как-то назвали?




> Овэ рэб, если мне память не изменяет, пока все-таки еще остались, по крайней мере, в составе МВО, СКВО и ЛенВО.


а разве я что-то другое писал?




> А номер ИА со статьей про РЭБовские Ми-8 у меня есть. Читал.


ну, и как оцениваете? чего не хватает, а что лишнее?

----------


## An-Z

> Это Ми-8АМТШ, доработанный под применение ПТУР "Атака":
> .....Об этом говорит характерный бульбовидный обтекатель ее антенны управления на носу ...... Почему у него два шарика ГОЭСов не знаю. М.б. действительно разведены обнаружительный и прицельный каналы. 
> Кстати, можно у An-Z поинтересоваться. Я помню у него был фоторепортаж про полет Ка-226 на какие-то показательные учения что-ли на Северо-Западе РФ. Так вот в паре с Ка летала такая милевская машина, только в желтом камуфле.


Ваши догдаки очень близки к истине..."Атака" и разведённые каналы.. много всяких каналов  8) .. плюс узкая специализация конкретного вертолёта..
А вот как он называется... борттехник сказал "Ми-8МТ" :)), а на борту написано АМТ, указывая спросил, а это как понимать.. получил ответ "ну значит АМТ".. более внимательное изучение вертолёта обнаружило выбитые кой-где буковки "АМТШ" с нумером не похожим на заводской, а на многих блоках написано МТКО, как назвать такой гибрид я не знаю..
Фактически это единственные наши реально работающие ночью и в любых метеоусловиях вертолёты..

----------


## sss

*An-Z*, спасибо! как понимаю, вопрос относительно обозначения все-таки остается открытым - в том числе и для тебя

----------


## An-Z

видишь ли.. по бумажке это Ми-8АМТ.. и ничего более..

----------


## sss

видищь ли... бумажки бывают разные...  :P если бы получить доступ к бумажкам разработчиков, то, думаю, многое прояснилось бы :)

----------


## timsz

Думаешь, разработчики много заморачиваются над тем, как будет называться их вертолет? ;)

----------


## sss

думаю, что в названии темы по доработке машины внутризаводское обозначение непременно будет - в том или ином виде.
В конце концов, если потом писать об этих машинах, то как отличать одну от другой??

----------


## timsz

> думаю, что в названии темы по доработке машины внутризаводское обозначение непременно будет - в том или ином виде.
> В конце концов, если потом писать об этих машинах, то как отличать одну от другой??


Да так и писать: "Ми-8АМТ с установленной системой...". С обозначениями у нас всегда туго было.

----------


## sss

> Да так и писать: "Ми-8АМТ с установленной системой...". С обозначениями у нас всегда туго было.


ну, похоже, тут у нас позиции совершенно разные

----------


## An-Z

бумажка та формуляром зовётся.. а о какой "бумаге" и каких (чего) разработчиков ты говориш? Ну написано там, "С 00.00. 00 по 00.00.0000 года доработка по теме ХХХХ выполнена ХХХ АРЗ...", я просто о том, что машина из завода вышла вовсе не в том виде, что ты зафиксировал.. и все её ступени развития отражались унутри формуляра, но не на обложке..
Кстати, эксплуатанты их "телепузиком" кличут..

----------


## An-Z

..

----------


## sss

> бумажка та формуляром зовётся.. а о какой "бумаге" и каких (чего) разработчиков ты говориш? Ну написано там, "С 00.00. 00 по 00.00.0000 года доработка по теме ХХХХ выполнена ХХХ АРЗ..."


где я сказал что-то о формуляре? бумажек много - в т.ч. и ТЗ, и отчет по теме и еще что-то



> я просто о том, что машина из завода вышла вовсе не в том виде, что ты зафиксировал.. и все её ступени развития отражались унутри формуляра, но не на обложке..


а кто сказал, что это ТА же машина? вполне может быть, что доработали еще одну




> Кстати, эксплуатанты их "телепузиком" кличут..


ну, уж здесь-то об этом говорить излишне...  :mrgreen: все равно, что написать "кстати, эта машина предназначена для действий ночью" :P

----------


## An-Z

> где я сказал что-то о формуляре? бумажек много - в т.ч. и ТЗ, и отчет по теме и еще что-то


В том то и дело, я непредставлял о каких бумажках говоришь ты, а я говорил о том, что видел.




> а кто сказал, что это ТА же машина? вполне может быть, что доработали еще одну


Кхе.. ну Я это знаю.. и не одну.. в общем я их все знаю.. и в состоянии отличить даже с такого ракурса..




> ну, уж здесь-то об этом говорить излишне...  :mrgreen: все равно, что написать "кстати, эта машина предназначена для действий ночью" :P


8) Подозреваю, что не все такие умные как ты.. лан, больше не буду давать сопутсвующую инфу..

----------


## sss

> В том то и дело, я непредставлял о каких бумажках говоришь ты, а я говорил о том, что видел.


понял. я говорил о том, что если есть полный доступ, то в последующем лучше писать даже "Ми-8АМТ зав. № ххххх, доработанный по теме хххх", чем "тот Ми-8АМТ, который... ну, помните? -  с двумя ГОЭС" - от последнего попахивает таким дилетантизмом...




> Кхе.. ну Я это знаю.. и не одну.. в общем я их все знаю.. и в состоянии отличить даже с такого ракурса..


завидую. молодец! надеюсь, когда-нить придет время и ты сможешь что-то (или все) рассказать :)




> Подозреваю, что не все такие умные как ты.. лан, больше не буду давать сопутсвующую инфу..


Андрюх, не относись к моим подобным ремаркам всерьез - или настолько всерьез :) если уверен, что будет полезно форумянам - так и делай :)
но ведь МА многие читают (надеюсь)

----------


## Вячеслав

В Горелово, на стоянке, толи списанного, то ли ожидающего ремонт, стояли несколько РЭБовских "восьмёрок".

----------


## An-Z

> понял. я говорил о том, что если есть полный доступ, то в последующем лучше писать даже "Ми-8АМТ зав. № ххххх, доработанный по теме хххх", чем "тот Ми-8АМТ, который... ну, помните? -  с двумя ГОЭС" - от последнего попахивает таким дилетантизмом...


Нет никаких полных допусков - ты шо!?? Сильно сомневаюсь в наступлении такого "последующего", а пока корректнее его обзывать Ми-8АМТ регистрационный нумер 19ххх.. не становиться , же, действительно, на путь диалентизьма!? 




> завидую. молодец! надеюсь, когда-нить придет время и ты сможешь что-то (или все) рассказать


Ага, я тоже сильно на это надеюсь...




> Андрюх, не относись к моим подобным ремаркам всерьез..


 :lol: хорошо, не буду больше.. 

2Вячеслав: а фотки есть? В каком они виде?

----------


## sss

завидую первому фото - при жизни иметь вертолет с нанесенным на ВЗПУ твоим именем - круто неимоверно!!!

----------


## Вячеслав

sss  :lol:  :lol:  :lol  на превьюшке это действительно выглядит как именной борт  :D 
Фот гореловских бортов к сожалению нет, и слава богу! меня от туда итак на ментовской машине вывозили :cry: и то только за то что прошел на территорию ни как не огроженную, задать сторожам вопрос есть ли на территории завода памятник... В общем вышло очень глупо и попался очень исполнительный сторож, вцепившийся в меня обеими руками...так что то был мой второй "арест" в прошлом году.
А так там видел интересные "крокодилы" - с триколором во весь борт (случаем не экс-Беркутовский ?), с орлами под кабинами...Если достать допуск на съёмку, там многоч его интересного стояло...а если это ожидает ещё и ножа, то в двойне ценно былобы.... но тут флаг в руки людям из авиационных издательств  :Wink:

----------


## timsz

Кстати, насчет обозначений.

На каком уровне принимается решение об изменении наименовавания? Кто может добавить буковку в модификацию?

----------


## sss

по моим понятиям - ГШ ВВС, ИАС
как представитель заказчика (МО) ИАС готовит приказ о принятии на вооружение, который подписывает потом Главком. В этом приказе, думаю, и содержится обозначение ЛА.

если машина не принята на вооружение, то, думаю, разработчик добавляет буквы в соответствии со сложившейся в стране и КБ традициями

----------


## An-Z

> завидую первому фото - при жизни иметь вертолет с нанесенным на ВЗПУ твоим именем - круто неимоверно!!!


 :lol: Не стоит! Всё в твоих руках!

----------


## An-Z

> по моим понятиям - ГШ ВВС, ИАС
> как представитель заказчика (МО) ИАС готовит приказ о принятии на вооружение, который подписывает потом Главком. В этом приказе, думаю, и содержится обозначение ЛА.
> 
> если машина не принята на вооружение, то, думаю, разработчик добавляет буквы в соответствии со сложившейся в стране и КБ традициями


К счастью в этом аспекте в ВВС (и "военной" авиации в целом) продолжают жить по правилам ещё советских времён, а не по понятиям.. ГШ ВВС и ИАС никогда не были заказчиками нового типа вооружения. Это уровень МО или СМ СССР. И название ему давалось отдельным постановлением. В принципе ОКБ или заводу-изготовителю никто не мешает давать любые обозначения разрабатываемой техники, потому мы и видим столько новинок на каждом МАКСе.. Но мы о "военной" авиации говорим?

----------


## timsz

> К счастью в этом аспекте в ВВС (и "военной" авиации в целом) продолжают жить по правилам ещё советских времён, а не по понятиям.. ГШ ВВС и ИАС никогда не были заказчиками нового типа вооружения. Это уровень МО или СМ СССР. И название ему давалось отдельным постановлением. В принципе ОКБ или заводу-изготовителю никто не мешает давать любые обозначения разрабатываемой техники, потому мы и видим столько новинок на каждом МАКСе.. Но мы о "военной" авиации говорим?


Насчет, счастье это или наоборот - вопрос спорный. :)

А вот буковки, которые можно найти на самолете или вертолете, кто определяет?

----------


## sss

> Сообщение от sss
> 
> как представитель заказчика (МО) ИАС
> 
> 
> ГШ ВВС и ИАС никогда не были заказчиками нового типа вооружения.


ИАС - представитель заказчика (МО)




> Это уровень МО или СМ СССР.


ПМСМ это уровень МО - как я писал, и никак не уровень СМ
СМ принимал решения о начале работ по новой технике (например), но заказчиком было МО

----------


## An-Z

> ИАС - представитель заказчика (МО)


 :shock: Что есть инженерная авиационная служба министерства обороны?? Чёт я что-то не понимаю.. и вообще мы тему засоряем..

----------


## игорь

Управление Начальника Вооружения ВВС 
-заказчик и представитель заказчика на промышленных предприятиях МАП
хотя после всех сокращений и объединений это теперь звучит
Начальник Вооружения-Главный Инженер ВВС(ген Павлов)
но ИАС (управление эксплуатации и войскового ремонта ВВС полк Литвинов) к заказам и их контролю отношения не имеют

----------


## Евген

Привет! Мужики, не заморачивайтесь по поводу обозначения этих Ми-8-х. Это штучные экземпляры по заказу одного из ведомств, проходящие как изд.№ХХХХХ. Может помните ночной конфликт в Панкисском ущелье. А почему Внуково, так там базируется отряд этого ведомства.

----------


## sss

> Привет! Мужики, не заморачивайтесь по поводу обозначения этих Ми-8-х. Это штучные экземпляры по заказу одного из ведомств, проходящие как изд.№ХХХХХ.


Заморачиваться мы будем - мы для того сюда и ходим :)
но все равно спасибо



> Может помните ночной конфликт в Панкисском ущелье. А почему Внуково, так там базируется отряд этого ведомства.


Спасибо, что-то прояснилось

Подробней, как я понимаю, еще преждевременно?

----------


## Евген

Привет! Правильно понимаете. :)  Удачи в других заморочках.  :D

----------


## AC

> да, Кубинка
> бывшие машины из Алабино и Сызрани


Это они же? (съемка от 6 мая, как я понимаю):
http://www.aviaforum.ru/album_pic.php?pic_id=12267
http://www.aviaforum.ru/album_pic.php?pic_id=12268

----------


## AC

Украинские постановщики помех на аэродроме Школьный (Одесса).
Тоже все в хлам:
http://www.aviaforum.ru/download.php?id=5292
http://www.aviaforum.ru/download.php?id=5545
http://www.aviaforum.ru/download.php?id=5563
http://www.aviaforum.ru/download.php?id=5562
http://www.aviaforum.ru/download.php?id=5555
http://www.aviaforum.ru/download.php?id=5596

----------


## AC

> А какие типы вертолетов РЭБ марки "Ми" продолжают эксплуатировать в РФ и за рубежом? Как много их осталось? Есть ли у кого фото? Тема, по-моему, не менее интересная, чем калибровщики Ан-24КПА и т.п. Ведь постановщики -- редкие "звери".


Вот что удалось недавно найти мне самому:
http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/1277694.htm
Взято отсюда:
http://photofile.ru/users/avt709447/1370528/

----------


## игорь

а где это снимали??

и почему на фото б.н 08 на заднем плане самолет с знаками ВВС США?? :shock:

----------


## AC

> а где это снимали??
> и почему на фото б.н 08 на заднем плане самолет с знаками ВВС США?? :shock:


Это самолет, прилетавший в Россию по программе контроля за военной деятельностью "Открытое небо". Наши Ан-30 и Ту-154М-ОН тоже к "ним" регулярно летают...
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/spy/oc135.html
Вот он крупно в той же съемке автора bobr:
http://photofile.ru/photo/avt709447/...5/29329812.jpg
Насколько я понимаю, снято в Кубинке в июле 2005 г.
Вот кадр оттуда же автора Foxhound со strizhi.ru:
http://www.strizhi.ru/attachments/kub02.jpg

----------


## Кирилл Кириллов

Кто что знает про МИ8 у него сзади типа параболической антены вылазило, вроде был МИ8Р

----------


## Большой

эксплуатация подобных мащин еще не прекращена. вот снимко МТШ из Вязьмы.
болгарский - ну, я б сказал, что это МТШ, но не вижу антенны. в недавних ИА была статься за спецварианты восбмерки

----------


## Бобер

Привет всем! сегодня обнаружил в теме ссылки на мой альбом на photofile.ru.
вот несколько фоток, которых там не было. кубинка. по моему постановщик помех.

----------


## Бобер

еще одна интересная фотка того же борта.

если интересно, могу выложить с photofila фотографии.

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Бобер, вашим последним изображением будет Ми-8МТИ.

----------


## А.Мельников

Что за антенна под хвостовой балкой?

----------


## AC

> Что за антенна под хвостовой балкой?


Доплеровский измеритель скорости и угла сноса ДИСС-15.

----------


## А.Мельников

> Доплеровский измеритель скорости и угла сноса ДИСС-15.


Какая она маленькая по сравнению с антенной ДИВ-1.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Доплеровский измеритель скорости и угла сноса ДИСС-15.


Это не антенна ДИСС, а контейнер, в котором установлен ЗБН из комплекта БУР-1.

----------


## AC

> Это не антенна ДИСС, а контейнер, в котором установлен ЗБН из комплекта БУР-1.


Т.е. ДИСС, а за ним еще ЗБН? Типа, как здесь?
http://www.myaviation.net/search/pho...542&size=large

----------


## FLOGGER

> Т.е. ДИСС, а за ним еще ЗБН? Типа, как здесь?
> http://www.myaviation.net/search/pho...542&size=large


Да, это контейнер БУР. Обрати внимание, что  у него петли по полету , а контейнер с антенной ДИСС- петли против полета. Вообще эти контейнеры бывают разных конструкций.

----------


## AC

> ...Вообще эти контейнеры бывают разных конструкций.


Н-да... А бывает и так, что их вовсе не бывает:
http://www.myaviation.net/search/pho...574&size=large
http://www.myaviation.net/search/pho...141&size=large
http://www.myaviation.net/search/pho...177&size=large
 :Smile:

----------


## SAVEL

Все три борта простые "Т" и без БУР-а, а согласно приказа МГА кажется 1986 года ДИВ-1 подлежал демонтажу с вертолётов. Поэтому нет и подвесных гондол под балкой. Кстати в малой гондоле вместо БУР-а может находиться САРПП.

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

> sss  :lol:  :lol:  :lol  на превьюшке это действительно выглядит как именной борт  :D 
> Фот гореловских бортов к сожалению нет, и слава богу! меня от туда итак на ментовской машине вывозили :cry: и то только за то что прошел на территорию ни как не огроженную, задать сторожам вопрос есть ли на территории завода памятник... В общем вышло очень глупо и попался очень исполнительный сторож, вцепившийся в меня обеими руками...так что то был мой второй "арест" в прошлом году.
> А так там видел интересные "крокодилы" - с триколором во весь борт (случаем не экс-Беркутовский ?), с орлами под кабинами...Если достать допуск на съёмку, там многоч его интересного стояло...а если это ожидает ещё и ножа, то в двойне ценно былобы.... но тут флаг в руки людям из авиационных издательств



С орлами под кабиной это бывшие Касимовские борта 172ОБВП вывезены туда с 2002года.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Н-да... А бывает и так, что их вовсе не бывает:


Естественно, если САРПП установлен в балке, то контейнера не будет.

----------


## AC

> Да, похоже, они его раскурочили... Странно, что не демонтирована антенна на хвостовой балке.
> А какие типы вертолетов РЭБ марки "Ми" продолжают эксплуатировать в РФ и за рубежом? Как много их осталось? Есть ли у кого фото?
> Тема, по-моему, не менее интересная, чем калибровщики Ан-24КПА и т.п.
> Ведь постановщики -- редкие "звери".


*Еще пара фото 2008 г. от Славы Бабаевского:*

Ми-8МТИ борт "34 красный"
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...MTI/1420419/L/

Ми-8МТШЗ борт "68 красный"
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...ShZ/1420418/L/

----------


## AC

*Еще вопрос по матчасти Ми-8.*

Это Ми-8МТВ-1 (в варианте "салон") президента Афганистана Хамида Карзая:
http://picasaweb.google.com/elsastua...81234100733138
Что за устройства размещены на нем?
Тут -- под открытым блистером пилота:
http://picasaweb.google.com/elsastua...68176719079922
...и тут -- на фюзеляже и в начале хвостовой балки:
http://picasaweb.google.com/elsastua...81461733999842

----------

